# How long does it usually take to ovulate after HCG shot?



## wantanerd

I should be getting my trigger shot sometime next week as long as the follicles continue to grow. I am hoping by Wednesday, they will give it to me. But I am a little worried about how long it takes afterwards to ovulate. I am going to my mom's wedding on June 10 without my husband. So if I get the shot on June 2nd, will I ovulate before the 10th?

I really don't want all this to be for nothing this month.


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

After an HCG trigger shot is administered, it takes 24-36 hours to ovulate. 

IE: Injection given Wednesday at 8am, ovulation will occur anywhere between: Thursday 8am-Thursday 8pm.


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hi, My doctors told me anywhere between 12 and 36 hours. I think it also depends on how large your follicles are when you take the shot. I went in today and they told me to take the shot immediately because my levels were already rising and my follicle was at 19, so they think I'm going to ovulate by tomorrow.


----------



## dreamingof2

Hi,

I got my trigger shot at 8.50 on monday morning 9th may. i was told i would ovulate between 24 and 36 hrs and to have intercourse on monday and tuesday night. I definitely didn't ovulate until about 2.30 on the wed. I was in a lot of pain on wed morn and at about 1 it became very strong up till 2.30 when i felt a real dart and then the pain started to go. intercourse was very sore on monday and tuesday night so we didn't bd on wednesday nite. unfortunately i got my period yesterday so no luck this time. however i to have a beautiful nearly 3 yr old girl from a puregon/prgnyl cycle that worked a treat back in 2008


----------



## wantanerd

I think to keep on the safe side, I am going to bd tuesday night (before ultrasound), Wednesday night (after ultrasound and hopefully trigger shot), Thursday night, and possibly friday night. It is impossible to get DH to BD in the mornings on the weekdays so I will have to hope the swimmers cooperate.


----------



## dreamingof2

best of luck


----------



## wantanerd

Looks like I will have to wait until Friday. Follicle is still growing but it has 7mm left before they will give me the shot. Come on follicle grow!


----------



## dreamingof2

what does are you on. with my first baby 58 of pregnyl worked this time i had to go up to 92 before i got a good sized follicle. i got two last cyle on day 14, one was 17mm one was 18mm


----------



## wantanerd

I think I am on the lowest dose of Femara and I have no clue what dose of HCG I am on although tricare told me it was a decent dose. hopefully they will trigger me soon but I have long cycles as it is thanks to PCOS and the doc is not too concerned at this point. They said they will and it will give me ample time before I go out of town. I really hope this is my month!


----------



## dreamingof2

fingers crossed so!


----------



## wantanerd

Well my follicles surprised me. My largest grew 8mm in two days and they found another follicle behind it mature as well. So I got my HCG shot today and am looking forward to getting busy the next three days. I am so excited there are two follicles and I am so excited my body cooperated! Now I pray one or both will get fertilized and stick. This is finally so exciting and so real. My body is doing what is supposed to be doing. I hope it keeps up the good work! =)


----------



## dreamingof2

thats great news. fingers crossed for u. I'm 
gutted my hubbie has to travel with work to brussels for the next 3 days right when my follicles will be big enough. i'm going to hold off on scans until thursday and hope that i don't ovulate myself before then , i only have a very tiny bit of hope tho!
do let us know when you are due to test and i hope you get good news!


----------



## wantanerd

I will get a blood test on June 17th. We DTD wednesday, thursday and Friday so here's hoping I caught at least one of the two eggs!


----------



## dreamingof2

i bet you did :)
i caught one my first time , she is 3 now!


----------



## wantanerd

That would be AWESOME!!!! My birthday is July third and it's the only thing I want! no matter what I need to remember I did ovulate off of it and that is a step in the right direction. But I totally hope I did!!!!


----------



## dreamingof2

think positive :)


----------



## AG75

I'm a little worred that even though I got my HCG shot I still haven't ovulated. I got my shot Sat night at 10pm, that morning I had one very big follicle 24 and then 2 smaller ones which were like 19 and then one at like 17 I think. I had my IUI like 40 hours later. That was yesterday, but today I still feel a sort of pain and tugging in my ovaries so I dont think I actually did ovulate yet. Is it possible to get the shot but still not ovulate more than 60 hours later? It's weird that I still have that bloated tugging feeling in my ovary area.


----------



## wantanerd

i was told 12-36 hours was when I would ovulate. I used OPK's right after and got a positive result within a minute over the next two days. I DTD over the next three days after I got the shot. I was crampy until Friday afternoon though.


----------



## AG75

I got a positive on an OPK the next day after the shot as well, but I thought it was the HGC shot doing that. We still BD'ed the night of the shot, the night of the IUI and the next morning. That twingy tight feeling in my ovaries isn't as bad this afternoon, so maybe I did O after all, I guess I just figured it would completely dissapear after O and I would feel nothing down there. Oh well ... fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## dreamingof2

so wantanerd how are you feeling? how long until you cant test. i had scan this morning, i have 1 follicle nearly 15 and 2 at 14. have another scan on monday so hope to get the trigger shot then. i'm hoping one of the smaller ones will stop growing otherwise they will have to aspirate one of them before they give me the trigger shot! fingers crossed!


----------



## wantanerd

I will have my blood test at the end of the week. I feel relatively good but have some slight cramping. Thankfully most of the bloating went away. I haven't been sleeping well lately though. I am trying REALLY hard not to think that everything I am experiencing is pregnancy symptoms! I should know by monday or tuesday of next week since I am too scared to buy a hpt and test myself.


----------



## dreamingof2

fingers crossed for you. its a long hard wait. try do something nice to distract yourself.
i got bad news today, my follicles have shrunk, they think i mite have ovulated myself but the egg would have been too small to survive.


----------



## wantanerd

sorry to hear that, maybe a higher dose of the fertility meds might help them grow faster next time.


----------



## wantanerd

Af got me today so I will be going for another round and have a doctor's appt on Monday. 

But I can see the silver lining. I got AF without the help of any meds this month and I definitely ovulated. I am ok with baby steps as long as they are in the right direction.


----------



## dreamingof2

hopefully next month will be more fruitful for us all.


----------

